# Wednesdays tea



## osprey2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi all

Went for a kind of mid week roast yesterday

Bacon wrapped pork fillet seasoned withe pepper and a bbq pepper on the fillet.













WP_20150318_14_13_05_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Mar 26, 2015






Into the Bradley













WP_20150318_17_14_09_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Mar 26, 2015






 Cooked at 225f with apple smoke













WP_20150318_16_34_47_Pro.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Mar 26, 2015






Pulled it out when IT was 160f, covered and let rest till IT was 170f













WP_20150318_17_57_37_Pro__highres.jpg



__ osprey2
__ Mar 26, 2015






Served it with new potatoes peas and carrots. No picture of that as we were all hungry by then.

Dave


----------



## wade (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks tasty Dave. Its a pity we didn't get a chance to see inside 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. I nice midweek extravagance


----------



## osprey2 (Mar 26, 2015)

Wade said:


> Looks tasty Dave. Its a pity we didn't get a chance to see inside
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will do next time Wade, planing the Easter leg of lamb with some cherry or plum.


----------



## timberjet (Mar 26, 2015)

Looks good. Little bit higher temp than I would go but looks good none the less.


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 26, 2015)

Hello Dave.  Looks and sounds a great meal.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

